# Compatibilidade do Datalogger



## XtraNO (19 Jan 2015 às 20:40)

Boa noite.
Já chegou a minha VP2. Está tudo a funcionar o que é para mim inédito nos equipamentos desta marca.
Tenho ali o Datalogger que era da Davis antiga, uma VP1.
O Datalogger é compatível com a nova? Nem tentei lá encaixa-lo e nem sei se está operacional, note-se 
A fazer figas para que me digam coisas boas,
Cumprimentos


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Pelo que consegui apurar no site da Davis, o WeatherLink para a VP1 está descontinuado, logo só tem suporte à VP1. Mas apenas encontrei o software, presumo só que o datalogger em si não seja compatível também. Alguém mais entendido responderá.


----------



## XtraNO (20 Jan 2015 às 15:34)

Bem, lá ganhei coragem e liguei o Datalogger. A estação disse:
"Not compatible".
E eu respondi:
"Disappointed".  

Pronto, duvida esclarecida.
Estes tipos da Davis são mesmo homens de negócios, daaaaasss.


----------

